
Ask HN: Anyone else notice a drop in phone scam calls during the pandemic? - anyfoo
I just received a phone call which I first mistook as a scam call (unknown number), and only then did I realize that it’s been delightfully quiet on those. One number I have in particular did, for unknown reasons, often receive multiple scam calls per day, making cleaning up voicemail a chore. Now however, for a few weeks, I don’t even recall when the last scam call was.<p>In my email inbox on the other hand, I noticed a new surge of the old “we want to give you many millions for participating in this totally sensible transaction” mails.<p>I’m not sure the two are directly correlated, but I wonder at least whether scammers closed their call centers, and email scams are their version of “working from home”?
======
strangattractor
No - in fact they have increased. My extended car warranty I never had is
about to expire:)

